# New Rescue dog not eating much



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

My father tells me that his new rescue dog Bella:










That he got from the SPCA on Saturday morning is still not really eating much. She seems very healthy and VERY interested in food, she will eat a treat if you give it to her, but she wont eat the kibble he feeds her.

Is this normal for a rescue dog adjusting to a new home? As you can see she is a little collie cross.

Edit: to say that he is going to take her to his vet for a routine checkup.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep, I think most would say it's pretty normal. The dog is trying to get used to her new environment and is probably a little unsure of herself. Gabi didn't eat much and ate real slow when she first arrived. It didn't take long for her to come out of her shell.


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

totally normal! just keep her on a schedule and it will happen


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. Keep putting the food down and taking it up if she doesn't want it. She'll come round eventually.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks guys! That is what I thought.


----------



## Mish Mish (Sep 1, 2008)

So glad you asked this question because my new rescue, Charlie, is also a little disinterested in food. He will eat--but not much at a time. We are trying to get him into eating 2 meals, AM and PM. I don't want free feeding all day so we can keep his potty habits more under control. He was used to having his food out all day so I think the combo of moving to his new home with us and not having food out all day is contributing to the situation.

I feed him right before we eat and he's been good about not bothering us too much while we eat--a little bit of the sad hungry doggy face, but I just keep telling myself "people food for people and dog food for dogs" so I don't get get suckered!

Thanks for the info everyone who answered Klip.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

Update - my father tells me she has - at last - started eating a bit more.
I have a feeling she was never kibble before and did not really know what to do with it.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep... it's a normal process. Everything is new to her... including the food. Her routine, new smells. I would think it would take a couple weeks to get on a routine.


----------

